
The Untold Story of the Invention of the Game Cartridge - protomyth
http://www.fastcompany.com/3040889/the-untold-story-of-the-invention-of-the-game-cartridge
======
alxmdev
_" In tandem with taped-on-screen plastic overlays and physical board and card
game paraphernalia, the Odyssey could provide new gameplay experiences."_

I'm too young to have played these 70s systems, but the quote above reminded
me of LCD games I played in the 90s, where the digital world was given depth
by printed color backgrounds. Now that I think about it, the games on those
little handhelds probably came quite close to what you used to get on the
Odyssey and Atari 2600 15 years earlier.

------
JacobAldridge
Definitely worth reading through to the end for the analysis of why Fairchild,
first to market, was ultimately beaten by Atari. Always an element of 20-20
Hindsight in such analyses, but I enjoyed the lessons about understanding what
the customer wanted (action and price) being a key part of the difference.

